# We are getting a kitten!



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Well, we've been thinking of adding a golden later in life, but wi m new illness and limitations, I think another dog, especially an active pup may be too much!

While Ellie and I were out on service, we saw an adoption group. As if I don't have enough going on, I fell in love with a long haired kitty named Scooter. We were supposed to pick her up today, but I couldn't get out after my son's soccer game. Ellie did great there, by the way! It was her first service outing at a park. ?

Anyways, Scooter is black and white, and 4 months old. We feel its a good time for Ellie to meet another animal at home. ? She's done well with friends cats. I just like keeping her interacting since she doesn't get much fun time when she's out of the house! 

I'm waiting to hear from the rescue when I can pick her up. So exciting!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

We will def need pix!


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Congratulations! Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Will definitely do!!! The grumpy old guy might take a little longer to get used to her, but I'm here all the time and have gates to keep everyone safe! ?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Just chatted with the rescue! We will meet her tomorrow at petsmart!!! Yay! ? I love kitties, but hubby's never been a fan. I finally wore him down! Ha ha ha!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Here's a pic of Ellie today at soccer. She felt a little nipped I think since parks usually equate to off leash fun. ? I did break our rule and let a friend say hello to her while she stayed in a down. She loved seeing the kids and stayed very attentive! 










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Jipped!!! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Scooter is in the car! She's feisty, perfect to take on the pups! She wasn't afraid of the dog in the back room so there is hope for a happy integration! Pictures soon. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Introductions haven't gone well. Giving Scooter a few days in my teens room to adjust. Dogs are a bit too curious right now. 

Here she was giving them the look of death.









She did calm down a bit.










Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Try introducing the dogs on leash so that you can control how close they get. Let the new kitty check out her new digs with the dogs around but not to close and let her come up to the dogs when she is ready.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

She's super cute!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

She really is adorable! Congratulations!!!


----------



## sunset (Mar 10, 2013)

Scooter is so cute. I would let her stay in a room by herself for a few days. Everything is new to her, and will take awhile for her to adjust.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

She is super curious!!! Yes, she's in my teenagers room with all her comforts. I'm gonna put the dogs in my room and let her run around the house and alternate. That way, she gets their scent and the dogs get hers. If it takes weeks, I'm fine with it! She's so sweet and loves affection!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

It usually takes a few days for kittens to settle into the routine. Right now it's all new to them (just like bringing home a puppy). She's a cutie!!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

I put the dogs outside and let her roam around. She's such a sweetie though, I hate her being in the back room. We will give it a little longer. She's such a silly kitty so far!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I've always found with cats that as long as they have an escape route, they are pretty much OK in different situations. If you have someplace up high that she can get to easily, or a gate she can get over, I bet she'll do fine with the dogs. 

I would love to bring home a kitten and DD keeps asking for one but I just can't take on another dependent right now.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

We have counters she can get on but the bedroom doors are often closed -Ellie's got a love of socks and I have boys! Lol. I ordered an extra wide gate (my existing gate just wasn't wide enough) that should be here tomorrow. The dogs Are calming down when they see her. They aren't acting like mad dogs anymore! I can open the door holding kitty now without them scaring and barking at her. Not bad for 24 hrs. Lol. ?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Scooter is adorable.

Hope the adjustment period goes well for all.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Me too!!!!! She's getting curious and perking around corners when the dogs are out. She even ventured to their food and grabbed a kibble. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

She is very cute and sounds like the integration is going well. My son brings his new kitten over a couple times a week and Asia loves him. He is good with her to but still a bit cautious but never hisses at her. I am really thinking about getting her a kitten!


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Right now I have a barricade in the hall and she's even jumping on top of it. Good leave it training for Ellie. My bichon is hopeless. It's going to take a good smack on the nose from kitty before he leaves her alone. Luckily, he's a little slower moving these days!! ? It's taken me a few years to wear hubby down!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ellie is being soooo good. No more crazed eyes looking at kitty. I can hold kitty and Ellie will lay down at my feet. Kitty's just gotta get more comfortable. The gate should arrive tomorrow and kitty will get more freedom.

Teenage son enjoys having her in his room. But, I had to shake my head when he asked, "Mom, is it normal for the cat to dog in its letterbox?". Uhhhhhh, looks like son needs training. LMBO!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dig in its litterbox. Darn typos!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------

